# Trouble! Please Help! Stuck on "Waiting for device" in command prompt



## frablacal10 (May 28, 2012)

In the process of trying to unlock the bootloader for my HTC Vivid and i have come to a dead end. I have gone through the process following the HTCDev websites instructions but after I Type in Command Prompt: *fastboot oem get_identifier_token. *all i ger is "waiting for device..." Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## rignfool (Apr 16, 2012)

It sounds like you do not have the drivers for your phone installed on your PC...

At least that was my finding...

On XDA... There is a thread where you can download just the drivers without the HTC sync software...

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

Or you can try this all in one tool on XDA.

One of the options will step you through issue you are having.


----------

